# PVR Upgrade for existing customers



## Neutron (Oct 2, 2003)

Has anyone noticed that this has been taken off of DISH's website as an upgrade for existing customers?


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

It's still there under customer care but the terms seem to have changed. I don't see a completely free deal anymore.


----------



## Neutron (Oct 2, 2003)

gjrhine said:


> It's still there under customer care but the terms seem to have changed. I don't see a completely free deal anymore.


Where? I don't see it

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/customerCare/index.shtml


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

Click on Customer Care/What's New.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2003)

gjrhine said:


> Click on Customer Care/What's New.


The link gives a 404 Not Found error. Looks like they might be stopping the offer. The original offer said it was going to be good until January. I guess I should have jumped on it when given the opportunity.

Just goes to show you can't always trust them to do what they say they are going to do.


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

Disappointed said:


> The link gives a 404 Not Found error. Looks like they might be stopping the offer. The original offer said it was going to be good until January. I guess I should have jumped on it when given the opportunity.
> 
> Just goes to show you can't always trust them to do what they say they are going to do.


Now it _is_ gone. Looks like that 510 deal lasted about 3 weeks.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Perhaps it was a bit more popular / had a higher take rate than E* was counting on...

I'm certainly enjoying mine.


----------



## hojni (Feb 6, 2003)

I saw the $99 trade up offer on the website yesterday and it is definitely gone now. However, I called in tonight and they still honored it.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I seen on the boards where someone else tried to get the deal and they said that the deal had expired.


----------

